# Salary Package in Abu Dhabi!!!!



## Lena23

Hi, I am so glad that i found this forum. I would be very thankful if i get any answers from you soon.
Recently my husband received an employment offer from one company in Abu Dhabi as an Automation Engineer, area in which he has 5 year experience. 
The total salary is 30000 AED/month. There will be a housing loan, insurance for the entire family(that is me and our one year son) and education allowance.
So the question is, is this a good offer. I plan to find a job when we move there, I am Electrical Engineer with 5 year experience. 
So will this money be enough for us until I find a job. 

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## norampin

30,000 is a good salary.
Is this on top of the housing etc?

read this 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/uae-expat-forum-expats-living-uae/149175-salaries.html


----------



## AlexDhabi

It is OK, although you mention a housing loan which means you will spend at least 10,000 AED a month paying back the loan. There are a not a lot of good electrical engineering jobs here.


----------



## Chevy105

Best


----------



## vman7

I think this is a very good salary if that doesnt include your housing allowance

even if it does include housing allowance it is still very doable especially if you land a job as well.


----------



## Grimjim76

Ive recently been offered a job in Abu Dhabi too.
Salary-wise, they're offering an all inclusive package (tax-free) of up to
AED 32k per month plus family medical, family tickets and education for up
to 3 kids.
I'm a single guy so I wont be able to take advantage of the free education or family tickets.
Would this be a decent offer ? as I have been looking at accommodation online and it dosnt look cheap.
Thanks Jim


----------



## AlexDhabi

You need to be clear what the actual package they are offering you and tell them you are not interested in the family part of the package (which is just being mentioned to confuse you).


----------



## judithbyerly

I am interesting in know what to expect as a salary for employment in the food and beverage industry? I am planning to work for Starwood resorts located inDubai and I have both front and back of the house experience. My future husband from Egypt is going to joining me in Dubai and will be taking a teaching postion at a college or better. He is currently teaching SA under a contract and I am curious to know what his salary/package will be in Dubai. Sorry for long questions but I am trying to research every angle before I accept a job there. will I need to except the fact that I will not be able to make a fair wage compared to man in the same job? I have 35 years experience in tourism/hotels/ F&B/ etc. I have worked almost ever job of sorts connected with this industry. If anyone can give me a shout out I would be most honored.


----------



## judithbyerly

*many questions*

I am interesting in know what to expect as a salary for employment in the food and beverage industry? I am planning to work for Starwood resorts located inDubai and I have both front and back of the house experience. My future husband from Egypt is going to joining me in Dubai and will be taking a teaching postion at a college or better. He is currently teaching SA under a contract and I am curious to know what his salary/package will be in Dubai. Sorry for long questions but I am trying to research every angle before I accept a job there. will I need to except the fact that I will not be able to make a fair wage compared to man in the same job? I have 35 years experience in tourism/hotels/ F&B/ etc. I have worked almost ever job of sorts connected with this industry. If anyone can give me a shout out I would be most honored.[/QUOTE]


----------



## AlexDhabi

Most industries pay the same in UAE as elsewhere. Often they ask to see your payslips from your previous job before they will make you an offer. Of course you don't pay tax in UAE.


----------

